
Epsilon: A No-Op Garbage Collector in Java - appwiz
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/318
======
Hackbraten
Nice! That GC surely helps a lot with profiling and optimization.

Also, the short-lived process scenario never even occurred to me!

~~~
danilo007
A good place to find good Java Problems will be at (
[http://geeksquiz.com/java](http://geeksquiz.com/java) )It has problems on the
basic topics in Java like Inheritance, Polymorphism, String Manipulation and
the likes.

